

Get Loopt on the iPhone - startupobsessed
http://phobos.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=281952554&mt=8

======
Alex3917
My thinking on Loopt and GPS is that when you're in a big city, the cell phone
towers can triangulate your location to within a block. And when you're in the
suburbs, although the cell phone triangulation isn't very accurate there also
isn't really any use for the software. So while there may be some app released
in the future that makes it compelling to upgrade to the new iPhone for the
GPS, I don't think Loopt is it.

------
pchristensen
Gah! No Anti-Web links!!!

(just kidding)

~~~
SwellJoe
There's nothing to kid about. Linking to the iTunes store is just stupid. It's
the kind of thing that makes me think submissions should also be down-
moddable.

